# Big trouble!  UPDATED!!!



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2009)

As we were driftin` through a stump field on Seminole, fishin` yesterday this particular tree caught my eye. Ya`ll notice anything?


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like a big Hornet nest !


----------



## CAL (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep,yep,yep best not drift into that boy!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2009)

I do dearly love to fool with stuff that will fight back, so I got in close for another shot. After this pic though, the co-captain of the boat told me that if I attemted to mess with this nest while she was in the vicinity, and she got stung, I would be shot. Naturally, I decided to leave em alone till winter. This red wasp nest is as big around as the top of a 5 gallon bucket. It will look nice hangin` in the cabin.


----------



## Hoss (Sep 7, 2009)

Just drift on over there and give it a whack, Nic.  Course make sure someone has a camera at a safe distance to record the action.

Neat find and thanks for sharing it Nic.

Hoss


----------



## Arrow3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Thats the biggest red wasp nest I have ever seen....I hate those things...I would rather mess with a snake then a wasp nest...


----------



## Lee Woodie (Sep 7, 2009)

Great capture when you clam that prize post another pict.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 7, 2009)

NWCO said:


> Great capture when you clam that prize post another pict.





I`ll do that. If I had been alone, and had some broomstraw to make a torch, I would got it then. Those grubs make fine bream bait. Fire is the only way I would tackle one that size though. Ain`t no way you could get em all with spray, even if you had a can in each hand. And don`t think for one minute that I wouldn`t give em the boat, and go swimmin` !!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 7, 2009)




----------



## huntin_dobbs (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow!!! I bet you would get shot for that one!! Dont blame her one bit!!!


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 8, 2009)

dang it boy !!! that is a world o' hurt right there !!!


----------



## Steve Thompson (Sep 8, 2009)

Right about the bait - the best. THose things really hurt when they hit you just right.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 8, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats the biggest red wasp nest I have ever seen....I hate those things...I would rather mess with a snake then a wasp nest...



X2!  Never have seen one that large.  I have seen big ones, but that one is a monster!


----------



## southwoodshunter (Sep 8, 2009)

Wow...just lookin at the pic gave me chills.... don't have any use for a wasp.. or a snake.  great find thou...  Sheryl is a smart woman...


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 8, 2009)

You sure grow 'em big down there Nick!  Nice capture!


----------



## TNGIRL (Sep 8, 2009)

It'll look really good in your cabin this winter!!!!! esp with some of the spanish moss maybe on it and the limb. Look right artsy if you ask me!!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 8, 2009)

I think we know who the smart one in your boat was that day 


But I do have to give ya credit for bein smart enought to BELIEVE HER


----------



## hogtrap44 (Sep 8, 2009)

Good fish bait!


----------



## DRB1313 (Sep 8, 2009)

Yikes!  Nick, we found a large hornets nest just off the trail to one of our stands.
Glad we found it now and not in the dark.


----------



## cornpile (Sep 8, 2009)

Lot of firepower on that tree......those things would put knots on your head, faster than you could rub em.


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks ya`ll. Actually, it`s not hard to find nests this size on just about any of our south Georgia waterways, in late summer.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks ya`ll. Actually, it`s not hard to find nests this size on just about any of our south Georgia waterways, in late summer.



I'll leave the finding them to you 'cause I don't care for them things ONE bit!


----------



## Browtine (Oct 1, 2009)

Arrow3 said:


> Thats the biggest red wasp nest I have ever seen....I hate those things...I would rather mess with a snake then a wasp nest...


Yep. At least you know where the snake is comin' from. These things will hit from all angles.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 3, 2009)

Holly smokes!!!


----------



## SOUTHERN WOODS (Oct 3, 2009)

I love finding them things in the winter and getting em'.  I haven't seen any around in the last couple of years.  Last one I found, I donated to the forestry dept during college. 

I'm needing one for my office.


----------



## BassWorm (Oct 5, 2009)

Bill Dance just drifts into them and then jumps out of the boat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 29, 2009)

Well, this past Friday, I decided it was time to get my wasp nest. Armed with ingenuity, bravery, left-handed skill, a ball cap, and a big streak of craziness, I went into battle. When the fur, wings, stingers, whiskers, spanish moss, and echoes, from all the hollerin`, settled down, and peace and quiet once again prevailed across Lake Seminole, I had my prize. As promised, here`s the pics...


----------



## Klem87 (Nov 29, 2009)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, this past Friday, I decided it was time to get my wasp nest. Armed with ingenuity, bravery, left-handed skill, a ball cap, and a big streak of craziness, I went into battle. When the fur, wings, stingers, whiskers, spanish moss, and echoes, from all the hollerin`, settled down, and peace and quiet once again prevailed across Lake Seminole, I had my prize. As promised, here`s the pics...



the thing is it wasnt his fur flying the moral of the story dont believe your dad when he says hold on im going to try something


----------



## Hoss (Nov 29, 2009)

Sounds like you're a wise man, Nic, send in the youngsters.  Thanks for sharing the photos.  Now how bout some of Klem's welts.

Hoss


----------



## FERAL ONE (Nov 29, 2009)

i think gabriel would have been a better choice than a ball cap !!!! dang it boy !!!


----------



## DRB1313 (Nov 29, 2009)

Glad I missed this adventure, although I would like to see some video!!


----------



## huntin_dobbs (Nov 30, 2009)

That thing is purty Nick!! Good thing yall were tough enough to fight the critters off to get it!!


----------



## Jeff Raines (Nov 30, 2009)

Klem87 said:


> the thing is it wasnt his fur flying the moral of the story dont believe your dad when he says hold on im going to try something


----------



## HighCotton (Nov 30, 2009)

Prize?  Why not just leave them alone?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2009)

HighCotton said:


> Prize?  Why not just leave them alone?






Because wasps don`t return to a nest the next year. Since that is the case, and it`s made of paper, the elements will destroy it purty quick. 

And for the record, the method I and my son described, in gettin` it, was a joke. I kept a watch on it ever since I found it. Labor day weekend, it still had a few hundred residents still on it. This past Friday, it had been abandoned. I simply eased up to it, made sure it was empty, and got it.


----------



## bam_bam (Nov 30, 2009)

That's a good looking nest Nic, you gonna put it on display?


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 30, 2009)

Yep, this one is on the wall.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 30, 2009)

That is one of the biggest I have seen.  Nice one!


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Nov 30, 2009)

This last weekend I went to get a paper wasp nest, only to find out the owners still hadn't left yet.


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 30, 2009)

I hate you told the truth about it.. I was laughing my tale off picturing ya'll in a john boat swat'en them sucka's..Someone else said it best.."They would put knots on your head faster than you could rub'em.." Sad thing is..I believe you would have went up there when it was a live nest, if someone didn't stop you..


----------



## southwoodshunter (Nov 30, 2009)

That's a nice one... will have to come by & see it sometime...


----------

